# Downloading Maps in unsupported countries



## Ybass (Dec 12, 2021)

First post here: Just purchased a Tesla in an unsupported country. The car is made in China and I am wondering if there is a way to download maps for my country?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I thought maps were simply downloaded on demand.

What kind of behavior are you currently seeing? Does it show anything?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I think I know what might be an issue. The cellular connectivity probably doesn’t work there, you’re going to have to connect to wifi someplace with the car, and let it sit long enough for it to update.


----------



## Brian720 (May 3, 2019)

Your car configuration right now is locked to chinese region config, The car won't download the "new" country maps unless the software is reconfigured to match the new region.

The re-configuration have to be done manually I mean the car doesn't do that automatically. Check if your local Tesla service centre offer that service, or dm me if they doesn't , I can help with that matter.


----------



## inferni (10 mo ago)

Brian720 said:


> Your car configuration right now is locked to chinese region config, The car won't download the "new" country maps unless the software is reconfigured to match the new region.
> 
> The re-configuration have to be done manually I mean the car doesn't do that automatically. Check if your local Tesla service centre offer that service, or dm me if they doesn't , I can help with that matter.


How to re-configuration manually?


----------

